# More decision to make (Choosing between Shifa and Allama Iqbal)



## saghuman (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for your advice on my last thread,

Now inshallah, I think I am gonna go study in Pakistan. I have a question though?

I have the option between Allama Iqbal and Shifa Medical College? I rather live in Lahore because that is where most of my family lives. Also, my older brother is also gonna be in Lahore. However, I've read that Gov't college hostels can be nightmares for Americans, and that Shifa is more modern. Also, that Shifa's degree is not recognized in all states in US? So would it be better to be close to my brother and other family in Lahore, or to study in the more modern Al Shifa?

Any input,


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Salam saghuman,

That's a tough choice! Out of curiosity though, did you get in under PTAP or Self-Finance to Allama Iqbal? Also, the nice thing about Allama Iqbal is that it's a lot newer than the other government colleges in Pakistan, so it has relatively better facilities. It also has a pretty organized layout, and it's not in the "downtown" area of Lahore, which is nice because the area is cleaner and less crowded.

I've gotten mixed advice about living in the area where you have lots of family. While it might be nice to have some friendly faces in the area, you want to make sure they won't detract you from your studies later as the work gets harder and harder so in that light it might also be a smart move to go to Shifa. I agree though, it's a tough call!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Shifa is recognized by WHO, so after you go back to the US and take your USMLE, you can practice anywhere in the US.

For certain states, like California and Texas, you need some specific documents when you graduate to finalize everything, but in the end, you can do residency there as well.

If you want some more info on Shifa, best place to find it is on the Shifa thread. There's also a lot of information on Lahore medical schools in the Lahore Medical Colleges thread. I'd probably still end up picking Shifa. Islamabad is the best place for a foreigner, hands down.


----------



## saghuman (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the input, I do see how modern Shifa is and how u guys say its better for foreigners. Also, everything maik7upurz has said about gov't college hostels is really scaring me, I know that maik7upurz said that he could do it all over again he would have done premed in America...I don't wanna have any regrets when if I goto Pakistan, I'm a good hard worker and I know I'll do well at UPitt, I just feel like if I am gonna study so hard, then I should just go straight to medical school in Pakistan, also b/c my dad won't stop asking me to go, and that it'll save a ton of money. I'm definitely staying in a hostel and I've read what thats like, but I guess Allah will help me thru it. I'm more concerned with the learning, is it that bad that you don't learn anything from the professors and it's all self study? Also there is no conceptual learning? Do people really F$%% with you in hostels, even if you mind your own business?



Smeer said:


> Hey Salam saghuman,
> 
> That's a tough choice! Out of curiosity though, did you get in under PTAP or Self-Finance to Allama Iqbal? Also, the nice thing about Allama Iqbal is that it's a lot newer than the other government colleges in Pakistan, so it has relatively better facilities. It also has a pretty organized layout, and it's not in the "downtown" area of Lahore, which is nice because the area is cleaner and less crowded.
> 
> I've gotten mixed advice about living in the area where you have lots of family. While it might be nice to have some friendly faces in the area, you want to make sure they won't detract you from your studies later as the work gets harder and harder so in that light it might also be a smart move to go to Shifa. I agree though, it's a tough call!



I believe its self finance.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Allama Iqbal is a great school -- there's no questioning that. It has lots of distinguished alumni practicing all over the world including the United States.

Shifa on the other hand is relatively new (10 years old) so the number of alumni practicing around the world you can imagine is considerably less. That being said however, Shifa is still a great school. What it comes down to around here is that every school uses the same books and teaches the exact same material.

Some schools, such as Shifa, do it better in the fact that they use more technology to facilitate that learning. At Shifa all classes are taught using PowerPoint presentations and copies of lecture notes are made available on the classroom computer or printed handouts are made available in the library.

Shifa has a very laid out and organized clinical rotation schedule and because of the fact that most of the faculty is trained either in the US or UK the school naturally attracts more foreign students than other schools in the area do. In terms of facilities, Shifa although smaller than Allama Iqbal, is much better maintained and much better equipped. 

In terms of hostels, don't worry about the "initiation" stuff--that's just a normal ritual everyone goes through who lives in the college hostels, no matter which school they go to. Its nothing serious -- its just a friendly way to break the ice between the older students and the fresh meat (you! #yes).

If you can afford the time and money to come visit both schools beforehand, I would because there's no substitute for that, but other than that I would feel confident that you're going to a great school no matter where you decide to go. 

But I must agree with MastahRiz -- in terms of places to stay -- I've always loved Islamabad and not liked Lahore so much. Don't get me wrong, Lahore is a great place to go visit and shop and hang out for a while, but you'd rather stay in a nice apartment in Islamabad.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, saghuman 

I had to the opportunity to go to Allama Iqbal and Shifa over the summer when I was deciding between government and private schools.

Firstly, AIMC although newly built is nothing compared to the facilities that Shifa.
AIMC was built in the 1970 so they still use sideshows mostly to give their presentations.

Moreover, if u go to the buildings, most of them don't even have AC and poor lighting when I went into the lecture halls so it is hard to see the teacher or read ur notes. Also, when u have 250 students in one hall and everyone is squished in the summer, people begin to smell.

Also in gov schools the teacher likes to pick on people randomly to make a mock of and no one wants to help u since they act like they are competing against u. Sometimes they even tell u the wrong thing for to study, and I am serious as other foreign students told me, so essentially ur only friends will be foreigner mainly that are not self centered. 

Concerning the dorms, the walls have paint peeling of in a 5 by 8 room that u have to share with someone else and shre the bathroom with the entire dorm building. Most of the time other students will just come in and take ur stuff with out asking, and if u are a freshmen they do ragging check it in Ragging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[SIZE=-1] which can be horrible

On the other hand Shifa like Rehan and others said is really modern and sicne they have foreign teachers u can probably commnication with them better. Moreover, since there are more forigners u have more people to hang out with and talk to and get help from, who can also guide u. 

The technology is overwhelming compared to AIMC. U have power point everywhere, with AC and working microscopes lol. 
Plus i feel it is a more suitable environment to study in and become a great doctor. 

By the way since it is in Islamabad, u will feel like home since that is the only city that people follow traffic laws and is really ordered and organized, u rarely get cheated out in the markets.

It is better to get a apartment in Islamabad since they have really good ones for cheap price that are safer to live in. 

All in all good luck on ur decision and hope this helps 
Salam[/SIZE]


----------

